# Mining, Sinn oder Unsinn?



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Ich blick hier langsam nichtmehr durch.

1. Ich versteh es absolut nicht wie man aus dem nichts "Geld" erschaffen kann.

2. Woher kommt der Gegenwert für diese Coins? was mach ich damit? mein bäcker nimmt sie nicht.

3. Warum macht das nicht jeder, wenn man laut den Inetseiten damit reich wird?

4. Wenn das so toll ist, warum gibs nicht irgendwo ne anleitung, die das ganze leicht macht? ich hab mich grad 10min mit beschäftigt, aber da liegen ja nur steine im weg.


Ich hoffe auf informative Aufklärung meinerseits, da dieses ganze Mining ein großes Fragezeichen für mich ist. Vlt kann mir da wer weiterhelfen.


----------



## Schiggy (6. Dezember 2013)

bin kein experte, lasse mich gerne korrigieren. ich verstehe das so:
mining bedeutet, dass du dem bitcoin netzwerk rechenleistung zur verfügung stellst. das geld kommt nicht aus dem Nichts sondern es handelt sich um die transaktionsgebühren der bitcoin-überweisungen. diese gebühren werden allerdings vom zahlenden selbst festgelegt. eine höhere gebühr bedeutet das geld kommt schneller an.
mining macht nicht jeder, da es heutzutage schon so viele machen dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt noch einzusteigen (die stromkosten werden nicht einmal gedeckt).
bitcoins kannst du auf verschiedenen internetseiten (auch auf der offiziellen) einkaufen und verkaufen. es gibt auch ein paar onlineshops die bitcoinzahlungen akzeptieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin selbst sehr Skeptisch gegenüber diesem System, ich vermute dahinter eher eine Blase die schneller platzen wird als gedacht.
Und sowieso nur einigen wenigen nützt, denn meisten davon wohl die von Anfang an dabei waren.


Schiggy schrieb:


> mining bedeutet, dass du dem bitcoin netzwerk rechenleistung zur verfügung stellst.


 Ob das sicher ist steht auch wieder auf einem anderen Blatt, wer weiß schon was wirklich alles durch unsere Rechner gehen soll.


----------



## loser321 (6. Dezember 2013)

In der letzten C'T waren sehr gute Artikel dazu. Auch zu ASIC Equipment standen interessante Sachen.

Zu Punkt zwei: Wie bei allem Vertrauen, solange jemand bereit ist "richtiges" Geld dafür zu bezahlen.

Such mal im Net nach "mit Bitcoin bezahlen" es gibt schon ein paar Geschäfte wo das geht.

Punkt 3: Zeig mir; wo jetzt noch steht das man reich wird. 
Am Anfang ja, aber jetzt ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad so hoch das es sich für Private nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt nicht nur BTC, LTC lohnt sich aktuell noch mit Grafikkarten.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

loser321 schrieb:


> Am Anfang ja, aber jetzt ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad so hoch das es sich für Private nicht mehr lohnt.



Was heißt das genau?

Zur blasengeschichte, ich sehe das ähnlich, denn das ist schon immer so gewesen, bei dingen die keinen echten gegenwert haben.

@maxrink

Wieviel ltc generiert denn so eine hd7970 am tag und wieviel sind die wert? Was sagt diese hashrate genau aus?


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

Hab ne r9 290, pro Tag generiert die etwa 0.35LTCs mit einem Gegenwert von über 10€. Stromkosten sind ca 3€


----------



## Rizoma (6. Dezember 2013)

Stell dir das Minen so vor du stocherst in einen Haufen von zahlen nach der richtigen wenn du sie findest bekommst du ein BTC/LTC wenn man es genau nimmt ist das Ding erst mal nix wert. ABER da BTC/LTC dir nicht gestohlen oder weggenommen werden können außer du bist selber Fahrlässig und sie viele Leute aus dem Grund haben wollen bekommen sie einen Wert. Dazu kommt das BTC/LTC nur in begrenzten mengen verfügbar sind was ihren wert wiederum steigen lässt. Jede andere Währung ist Theoretisch unbegrenzt verfügbar und wenn die USA auf den Trichter kommt lass und 50 Quadrilliarden Dollar Drucken wären sie schuldenfrei aber ihr Geld wäre nix mehr wert. 

Übrigens wenn Gold niemand haben wollen würde wäre Gold wertlos .


----------



## loser321 (6. Dezember 2013)

@ the.hai

http://m.heise.de/ct/artikel/Der-Bitcoin-Goldrausch-2044531.html


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Übrigens wenn Gold niemand haben wollen würde wäre Gold wertlos .


 
das ist ne interessante sache 

stell dir vor es bricht der notstand aus und man muss sich durch tauschgeschäfte versorgen. wer steht zum schluss am besten da, der mit goldmünzen oder der mit nem keller voller konserven?^^

das mit den 3€ stromkosten kommt sogar hin, aber irgendwie ist mir das nich geheuer^^

warum machts nicht jeder, wenns so toll ist?


----------



## Sueff81 (6. Dezember 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Wieviel ltc generiert denn so eine hd7970 am tag und wieviel sind die wert? Was sagt diese hashrate genau aus?



Auf welche Art und wie schnell/wann bekommst du das Geld?


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

1 LITECOIN LTC - direkt in Ihre Wallet! | eBay

scheint ja echt zu funktionieren^^

hat mal einer ne anleitung für mich, wo man nicht die skripte selber schreiben muss?

vlt auch mal ne "ungebrandete"?  


P.S. ich glaub zwar immernoch nicht an die währung, aber mich interessiert das thema einfach^^


----------



## Broow (6. Dezember 2013)

So, Ich habe gestern mit dem Minen von Litecoins angefangen. 

Auf dieser Seite Findet ihr eine Anleitung (links Reitaer "Getting Started) https://www.ltcrabbit.com/#af31hw

Mining Solo ist nicht rentabel, deswegen wird ja im Pool gemint. Ich empfehle euch die seite die oben genannt ist.

Da ich nur ne GTX670 habe mache ich "nur" 200kh/s (ca 4 Dollar am Tag.) wenn es sich nach ersten niedrigen auszzahlungen lohnt, denke ich über eine R9-280X / R9-290 nach.
Der Kurs von Litecoins ist in der letzten Woche auf 400% seines zuvorigen Wertes auf ca 35$ gestiegen.

Gruß

PS: Wie wärs nen Allgemeinen Mining Thread im Forum aufzumachen?


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

Cgminer gibt auch ne GUI dafür. Nennt sich guiminer. Als poll empfehle ich wemineltc.com
Mit NV Karten rentiert es sich nicht.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

Könnt mich mal jemand bitte über diese kh/s-rate aufklären?

in welchem verhältnis steht diese rate zu ltc/tag?

ich werd heute abend mal den gaming pc für nen kumpel missbrauchen, der steht eh noch bis nächste woche bei mir rum 

4670k+r9 280x  https://www.ltcrabbit.com/index.php?page=os


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

Khashs skalieren mit der computeleistung deiner Karte. Sue stehheln die ausgeführten hashberechnungen pro Sekunde dar. Je höher dieser wert, desto mehr ltc pro Tag.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Khashs skalieren mit der computeleistung deiner Karte. Sue stehheln die ausgeführten hashberechnungen pro Sekunde dar. Je höher dieser wert, desto mehr ltc pro Tag.


 

git es da einen umrechnungsfaktor oder ist es reines glück?

denn diese "freie" erklärung ist mir auch bewusst^^ 

also *A* kH/s x *B* s = *C* LTC?


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

Es steckt auch Glück dabei. Geh mal in die Statistiken der Pools. Da findest du die gewünschten Daten.


----------



## Broow (6. Dezember 2013)

Also mit 200KH/s bekommst du ca 3$ am Tag (24H dauerbetrieb).
Richtig lohnen tuts sich mit ner Nvidia nicht. nur minimal: (PC zieht ca. 250W --> 0,25kWh *24 = 6  | 6 * 30(Tage) = 180kwH/Monat  | 180 * 0,30€/kwh (Wie sind die Strompreise gerade?) =54€
Gerechnet man bekommt 3$ pro tag = 90$  | Das wären ca 66€  ---> Nvidia lohnt sich nicht.

Allerdings führe ich das ganze im moment noch zu testzwecken durch (Ablauf von auszahlungen etc.) und werde, wenns klappt auf eine R9-290 umsteigen.
Strom wird bei mir eh von den Eltern gezahlt 

Gruß


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Strom wird bei mir eh von den Eltern gezahlt


 
Stimmt, dann kostet der Strom ja nix. Klemme darum am besten direkt noch eine 2. oder 3. Graka dran!


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Strom wird bei mir eh von den Eltern gezahlt


 
die logik find ich super!

klau das geld doch einfach gleich aus der geldbörse von mutti  also würdest du es machen selbst, wenn ltc weniger wert ist als strom..... 


ich bezahl zwar auch keinen strom, würde das aber nicht so absolut "egal" auffassen.


kann ich mal vorbeikommen und du verkaufst mir 20 000l wasser fürn guten preis? zahlt doch nur mutti^^


klingt spitz und böse, aber ich hoffe du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will...

P.S. mal was kleines Aktuelles nebenbei http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...nzbranche-bitcoin-transaktionen-a-937413.html


----------



## Broow (6. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Stimmt, dann kostet der Strom ja nix. Klemme darum am besten direkt noch eine 2. oder 3. Graka dran!


 
Hälts du mich für so blöd?
Ich teste das im moment nur, die letzte Aussage von mir war mehr oder weniger ironisch gemeint.
Falls das alles so reibungslos ablaufen sollte wie ich es mir erhoffe, dann rüste ich um auf AMD. Beträge dir dadurch rauskommen können werden dann für Studium etc. angelegt, die dann wer nicht mehr zahlen muss? -Genau, die Eltern.

Soviel dazu



the.hai schrieb:


> die logik find ich super!
> 
> klau das geld doch einfach gleich aus der geldbörse von mutti  also würdest du es machen selbst, wenn ltc weniger wert ist als strom.....
> 
> ...


 
- Wie gesagt, ihr habt es etwas falsch aufgenommen^^ siehe oben


----------



## Azzzz (8. Dezember 2013)

hey zusammen,
ich minie seit ca 7 monaten activ mit bitminter.
habe anfang des jahres durch nen dummen zufall 10 bit cions für 880 eu gekauft(stück 88 eu).

habe dann mitbekommen der kurs stieg nach paar monaten schon so krass ,das ich se behalten habe und 
mich mit dem selbst mining beschäftigt habe.

angefangen habe ich mit meiner gtx670(127mhs @1,376ghz oc kerntakt  )  ,was null rentabel ist.

habe mich dan mit nem kumpel zusammengeschlossen und uns 2 usb miner geholt (2,6ghs)
http://www.amazon.de/Blue-Fury-mine...&qid=1386508421&sr=8-2&keywords=bitcoin+miner
damit hats dann schon bisschen geld gebracht,bzw mehr cions im gesammten.da ich noch ned verkaufen wollte im september,der kurs stieg immer weiter 

inwischen habe ich mich bisschen schlau gemacht , pcix karten und etc.
bin zu dem schluss gekommen mir eine
https://products.butterflylabs.com/homepage-new-products/300-gh-bitcoin-mining-card.html zu importieren, je nach dollerkurs ca 1800 eu. zu holen und damit gas zu geben.
aber wann und wo se verfügbar ist mhhh...

obs sinn macht wird der kurs und das öffentliche intresse zeigen.
da spiegel und co inzwischen selbst darüber berichten und auch hier und amazon das ganze schon anerkennt, denke ich der kurs wird steigen, mit glück könnte da echt mehr drine sein.
no risk no fun und verlieren kann ich nix,werdet ihr gleich lesen.
jetzt kommt der hammer  
habe jetzt vor paar tagen meine cions vom anfang für pro stück 865 euro (10 stück) verkauft, gerade viel der kurs wieder wieder auf 520 eu.
somit habe ich jetzt schon ein dickes plus, kann mir unbesorgt so ne karte holen und zusehen obs nur nen hype ist oder nicht.



soganz traue ich dem ganzen auch nicht, aber bis jetzt habe ich nur positives erfahren damit.denke deshalb mache ich es.
kann weder nachvolziehen wer die rechenpower bekommt noch ob es wahr ist das bitcoin selbst minert und wie das ganz sein kurs erhält -.-

mit gpus und cpus würde ich garnicht erst anfangen, wenn soll es ja spührbares plus sein und das ist meiner meinung nach nur vernünftig machbar mit usb riggs/bzw komplett miner ab 250 -300 ghs.

vlg azzzz


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2013)

Lite Coins Farmt man aber mit GPU


----------



## Azzzz (8. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Lite Coins Farmt man aber mit GPU


 
jap, sind noch nicht asic miner tauglich.
wenns mehr gefragt werden, vielleicht kommts noch.


----------



## the.hai (8. Dezember 2013)

Azzzz schrieb:


> habe jetzt vor paar tagen meine cions vom anfang für pro stück 865 euro (10 stück) verkauft, gerade viel der kurs wieder wieder auf 520 eu.
> somit habe ich jetzt schon ein dickes plus, kann mir unbesorgt so ne karte holen und zusehen obs nur nen hype ist oder nicht.


 
du hast jetzt also innerhalb eines knappen jahres 7800€ verdient nur durch spekulation?

du hast ja viel test geschrieben, aber ich sehe nirgends was von ausgaben für gerät/erminte coins pro tag/stromkosten/coin-erträge

kannst du darauf noch eingehen?


----------



## Azzzz (8. Dezember 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> du hast jetzt also innerhalb eines knappen jahres 7800€ verdient nur durch spekulation?
> 
> du hast ja viel test geschrieben, aber ich sehe nirgends was von ausgaben für gerät/erminte coins pro tag/stromkosten/coin-erträge
> 
> kannst du darauf noch eingehen?



naja wollte mit den coins uhrsprünglich nur was kaufen/bestellen,es als zahlungsmittel nutzen.
durch nicht genung inforamtion meinerseits hatte sich dann aber erledigt.. so bin ich zu 10 bit coins gekommen.

10 coins habe ich anfang 2013 für 880 eu gekauft richtig.
die wolte ich aber nich hergeben als ich das mit dem kurs anstieg sah.

die zwei usb miner haben 1100 eu gekostet, was ich natürlich erstmal selbst gezahlt habe.
sind zusammen ca 2000 eu für 10 coins und miner mit ca 5 -5,4 ghs was ca 45 euro (gerechnet mit 5ghs , was ca 0.085 coins oder 62 dolla entspicht)
strom habe ich bei ca 5 w was die miner brauchen jetzt mal weggelassen, aber zieh 3 euro ab. hast ca plus 40 eu im monat mit den 2 mini usb miner.
1100 euro für zwei miner die 40 eu im monat abwerfen würden doof, ja da muss man lange minen für  
rentabel wird erst ab mehr musste wir dann schmerzhaft festellen  

daher ist die entscheidung auf eine pcix card gefallen , mit 300 ghs leistung und 180 w verbrauch.
das ding mient ca 5 coins im monat was wieder ca 3,700 dolla oder 2700 euro entspricht. das sind dann 31,400 euro im jahr bei einem ca 700er kurs, vorrausgesätz der kurs hält sich, sonnst ist ne neue rechnung fällig,aber noch bei 200 euro hat man plus.
strom : 180w x24h x 0,25 cent  = sind ca 1,10 euro am tag 
33 euro strom im monat ,ca 400 euro strom im jahr ca. 

suma sumarum könnte man theoretisch 31000 euro im jahr machen mit 300 ghs ^^ obs klappt wird sich zeigen
dies alles sind von mir errechnete daten und können abweichen , da es verscheidene schwierigkeitsgrade gibt, die sich mit bis zu 1000 dolla im monat bemerkbar machen können .
was noch kommt , steuer oder welche auzahlungen man verwendet, debit card zb, soll jeder slebst entscheiden.
bei fragen oder so helf ich gerne 


um auf deine frage einzugehen, ja habe diese jahr mit der geschichte ca 6000 eu plus gemacht, 8000eu-2000eu fürs zeug und coins sind ca 6000 eu ja.
davon verwende ich jetzt 1800 euro für die pcix card sobald sie verfügbar , bzw importiebar ist.
lass alles zusammen brechen nach nen halben jahr und bitcion gibts nimma, habe ich immer noch bisschen plus 4000 eu minderstens und ne nette asi c karte


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich mine zurzeit mit meiner 7870 bei 271 khash/s LiteCoins. Ich zahle den Strom nicht selber , doch mein PC ist so oder so an.  
Habe schon 44Cent seit 11 Uhr morgens 
Meine Freunde machen da genauso mit , bissle Taschengeld kann nicht schaden


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2013)

wie ist das eigentlich beim LTC Minen wie laut werden die Grafikkarten?


----------



## Azzzz (8. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich mine zurzeit mit meiner 7870 bei 271 khash/s LiteCoins. Ich zahle den Strom nicht selber , doch mein PC ist so oder so an.
> Habe schon 44Cent seit 11 Uhr morgens
> Meine Freunde machen da genauso mit , bissle Taschengeld kann nicht schaden


 
dein sys läuft also 24 h/7 und macht "taschengeld"  ?
geht das nicht extrem auf die hardeware?  bzw verkürzt das nicht enorm die lebesdauer? weil die dinger stehn ja fast unter voll last ^^


----------



## the.hai (8. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich mine zurzeit mit meiner 7870 bei 271 khash/s LiteCoins. Ich zahle den Strom nicht selber , doch mein PC ist so oder so an.
> Habe schon 44Cent seit 11 Uhr morgens
> Meine Freunde machen da genauso mit , bissle Taschengeld kann nicht schaden


 
naja, ob der pc an ist oder nicht is so eine sache... wenn er nicht "mined" dann verbraucht er auch wesentlich weniger strom.

läuft dein rechner jetzt seit 11uhr und ist am minen wird er so ca. 0,2kw/h verbraten. bis 16uhr hast du dann ca 30cent für strom verballert, bis 17uhr 36cent. der gewinn mit 44cent ist gar lächerlich, bei den anschaffungskosten und ich geh auch von aus, dass der rechner in echt mit monitor mehr als 200w zieht.

klingt nach nem minus geschäft in deinem falle.

p.s. wenn der strom natürlich vom studentenwerk oder ähnliches bezahlt wird (wohnheim mit "warmmiete) dann mag das gehn, aber wenn es die eltern machen, dann kann man gleich lieber 10€ pro monat aus deren geldbörse klauen ist einfacher


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben einen Wochenendtarif 
Nein , ich klau kein Geld....^^ Meine Eltern ihre PC's sind eh stromfresser vorallem TV & so all. 
Wir bekommen wenn wir den PC 6 Std. am Tag laufen lassen 1 Euro am Tag. ( 3PC's ala GPU ) 400khash/s
Laut werden sie nicht , MSI Afterburner mit Lüfterkurve auf 85C und CPU macht eh nichts ^^


----------



## Azzzz (8. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Wochenendtarif
> Nein , ich klau kein Geld....^^ Meine Eltern ihre PC's sind eh stromfresser vorallem TV & so all.
> Wir bekommen wenn wir den PC 6 Std. am Tag laufen lassen 1 Euro am Tag. ( 3PC's ala GPU ) 400khash/s
> Laut werden sie nicht , MSI Afterburner mit Lüfterkurve auf 85C und CPU macht eh nichts ^^




sorry nicht persönlich nehmen , aber absolut unwirtschaflicher fail.


----------



## the.hai (8. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Wochenendtarif
> Nein , ich klau kein Geld....^^ Meine Eltern ihre PC's sind eh stromfresser vorallem TV & so all.
> Wir bekommen wenn wir den PC 6 Std. am Tag laufen lassen 1 Euro am Tag. ( 3PC's ala GPU ) 400khash/s
> Laut werden sie nicht , MSI Afterburner mit Lüfterkurve auf 85C und CPU macht eh nichts ^^


 
was hat dieser post jetzte mir meinem zu tun?

was heißt wochenendtarif? ich glaub kaum, dass euer strom umsonst ist...

und nur weil ihr viel verbraucht, heißt das doch nicht, dass du für "unnütz" nochmehr verbrauchen kannst. kippst du beim tanken an der zapfsäule auch immer 2, 3 oder 4 Liter mit absicht daneben?

3pcs verdienen in 6h 1€? wie soll sich das rentieren bei dem stromverbrauch?

P.s. ich glaube die einzige wirkliche 100% methode ist es auf arbeit nen kleinen miner hinterm schrank mit steckdose zu verstecken  (das dürfte dann auch für ne fristlose kündigung reichen^^)


----------



## Broow (8. Dezember 2013)

Mit ner 7870 nur 270Khs?

Naja, zu weihnachten gibts ne 280X/290X. mit ner 7950 OC sind ca 800 khs Drinn. (Erfahrung anderer)

Denke dass mit ner 290X ~ 1000khs machbar sind. Das sind z.Z ca. 12$ am Tag. Das wäre im Vergleich zu Den Stromkosten denke ich schon OK und als leichten Profit zu sehen. 
Ich denke die Miner hier wollen nicht Reich mit Litecoins werden, sondern nur etwas nebenbei dazuverdienen.
Dabei ist auch der Lurs zu beachten! es sind auch mal 20$ oder mehr möglich. Eben auch ne Glückssache


----------



## MaxRink (9. Dezember 2013)

Spars dir. Unter Windows kommt man mit der R 9 290 nur auf 900khashs. Unter Linux ist wesentlich mehr drin


----------



## Broow (9. Dezember 2013)

Dann sinds halt nur 900khs...


----------



## shadie (9. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn ich mir das ganze hier so durchrechne,* der Strom* versaut die Bilanz nicht wirklich.​zahle aktuell 0,22 € / KWH.

Falls so eine Karte 300W verbraucht (GTX 780 oder R9 290x) komme ich am Tag auf grad mal 1,60 € Strom
Wenn das Ding wirklich 12 € am Tag bringt macht man 10 € Gewinn am Tag.

Was da aber viele vergessen, die Lebensdauer von so einer 400 € Karte wird damit drastisch verringert wenn SIe dauernd auf 100% läuft.
Sind die DInger nicht nach einem Jahr komplett ausgenudelt?

Mich interessiert das auch, zumal ich hier sowieso ein kleines System stehen habe was fast die ganze zeit läuft.
Mir wäre das allerdings zu risikoreich, was passiert wenn der Wert auf einmal so extrem fällt, weil einfach jeder daheim sich so eine Kiste hinstellt?
Dann bleibt man auf den Stromkosten hocken und hat seine Graka schön vergewaltigt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab schon über 3 Euro ermint , und wie alle sagen die Teile werden laut etc. -> Stimmt nicht.
Meine 7870 läuft auf 300khash/s und kein Lüfter ist an ( Passiv) . Die wird 75-85C warm. Und Prozessorkühler jault auch nicht , was will man mehr?


----------



## Rizoma (9. Dezember 2013)

die 12€ bekommst du auch nur bei einer AMD R9 290x denn nur die bringt dir die 1000Khash/s ne GTX Titan liegt nur bei ca. 360Khash und die 780Ti bei 420khash

Quelle:
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich hab schon über 3 Euro ermint



Das ist natürlich heftig!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich heftig!


 
innerhalb 12 Std.^^


----------



## shadie (9. Dezember 2013)

6 € am Tag Strom locker 1,5-2 €, mir wärs das irgendwie nicht wert. Keiner kann mir zusichern, dass der Wert so stabil bleibt und in 1 Jahr wenn die Strorechnung kommt lege ich am Ende noch drauf... sehe da irgendwie wenig Sinn.

Kann natürlich auch anders kommen und man hat Glück und der Wert steigt, wage ich aber bei dem Zuwachs der Leute die das machen stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> innerhalb 12 Std.^^


 
und der strom ist bei dir umsonst, bzw KEINER bezahlt dafür? auf die frage kam ich bishher keine antwort....


----------



## Azzzz (9. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich hab schon über 3 Euro ermint , und wie alle sagen die Teile werden laut etc. -> Stimmt nicht.
> Meine 7870 läuft auf 300khash/s und kein Lüfter ist an ( Passiv) . Die wird 75-85C warm. Und Prozessorkühler jault auch nicht , was will man mehr?


 
ne karte die nicht nur nen jahr hält? 
"Wir bekommen wenn wir den PC 6 Std. am Tag laufen lassen 1 Euro am Tag. ( 3PC's ala GPU ) 400khash/s
Laut werden sie nicht , MSI Afterburner mit Lüfterkurve auf 85C und CPU macht eh nichts ^^""                         
aber mit dem strom , miner ich dir das zehn fache am tag! ist doch völlig sinnlos? 


btw: in seinem fall ist der strom "umsonst" (verbraucht) ja, da den ja die eltern zahlen.

ps: kann man die lite coins nur gewinnbringend bei ebay verticken?


----------



## -Ultima- (9. Dezember 2013)

> 1. Ich versteh es absolut nicht wie man aus dem nichts "Geld" erschaffen kann.


Dann schau mal in deinen Geldbeutel und Frag dich woher das Geld kommt. Eig. existiert das gar nicht.
Wenn man ALLE Schulden auf der Welt auf einmal bezahlen würde, wäre kein Geld mehr da 

Das mit den Bit/LiteCoins kann man im Prinzip, ohne massive Rechenleistung, vergessen.

Wenn du zusätzlich Geld verdienen willst, bastle irgendeine total Hirnrissige Handy-App zusammen und klatsch sie mit Werbung voll oder entferne Elementare Teile von der App und mach diese dann kostenpflichtig.
Wenn man sich den P(l)ay Store, EA S.A.R.L, Social Point auf Facebook, oder hunderte Andere anschaut, sieht man, dass es richtig gut funktioniert.


----------



## Broow (9. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, bei der ganzen Sache spielt das Glück auch eine Wichtige Hauptrolle. 

Angenommen du hast "nur" 3 Litecoins ermint innerhalb von 1 Monat. Der Litecoin wert aber dann rapide um 300% oder mehr Steigt (wie es schon mal der Fall war) dann ist das ganze lohnenswert gewesen...

Aber wie gesagt, ist Ne Glückssache und hängt auch vom Kurs ab...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Dezember 2013)

Mir macht es Spaß , meine Eltern zahlen den Strom.
Die merken das nicht , denen ihrer läuft 24/7 und der Frisst richtig Strom.
Sowie Sauna etc. ist auch an.


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2013)

Azzzz schrieb:


> btw: in seinem fall ist der strom "umsonst" (verbraucht) ja, da den ja die eltern zahlen.


 
was is denn das fürn quatsch. dann kannste auch klauen gehn, is ja nich schlimm, haben ja nur andere für bezahlt......

wenn er also aus 3€ strom 2€ gewinn macht ist ihm das egal, weil ja seine alten für zahlen?

und das spass argument is ja noch witziger^^ was machst du denn großartig? WALLET AUF; MINER AN::::UHJEAH; spasssss^^



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Dann schau mal in deinen Geldbeutel und Frag dich woher das Geld kommt. Eig. existiert das gar nicht.
> Wenn man ALLE Schulden auf der Welt auf einmal bezahlen würde, wäre kein Geld mehr da


 
naja mit geld seh ich das nen bsichen anders. das verdiene ich durch körperliche/geistige arbeit die ich leiste, doch was macht der pc dafür?^^



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Mir macht es Spaß , meine Eltern zahlen den Strom.
> Die merken das nicht , denen ihrer läuft 24/7 und der Frisst richtig Strom.
> Sowie Sauna etc. ist auch an.


 
P.S. diese einstellung ist förderlich und du darfst dich auf deine erste eigene wohnung freuen  der stromanbieter nimmt dich mit kusshand


----------



## mülla1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Meensch du mit wäre ich ja mit meiner HD7970 ordentlich unterwegs.. Ich glaube ich probier das auch mal.. Wenn die blase so weitergeht kann man doch mal was abgreifen oder nicht?! :p


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Dezember 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Meensch du mit wäre ich ja mit meiner HD7970 ordentlich unterwegs.. Ich glaube ich probier das auch mal.. Wenn die blase so weitergeht kann man doch mal was abgreifen oder nicht?! :p



Das frage ich mich auch, loht das überhaupt noch jetzt ein zu steigen? Oder ist das wie damals mit den Tulpen und die sind morgen nichts mehr wert?


----------



## MaxRink (9. Dezember 2013)

https://btc-e.com/exchange/ltc_eur


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> https://btc-e.com/exchange/ltc_eur


 
da scheint sich der verkauf per Ebay aber mehr zu lohnen 

1 LITECOIN LTC | eBay


----------



## godfather22 (9. Dezember 2013)

Skaliert Litecoinmining denn gut mit GPU-Takt?
Ich würde dann einfach mal einen Tag lang meine beiden 7950 undervolten und auf Standarttakt  setzen und sehen, was dabei rum kommt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Dezember 2013)

7950 benutzen die meisten 
Meine läuft passiv , ich glaub die anderen kann man auch sehr Leise laufen lassen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe überlegt das jetzt auch mal zu machen, aber ich hab noch ein paar Fragen  

Ab wann rentiert sich das denn? Also ich habe keine AMD Graka, würde es sich also lohnen eine R9 290 an zu schaffen? Bräuchte eh eine andere Graka, aber eigentlich nur eine kleinere  und wie siehts mit dem Verbrauch des Restsystems und vor allem dem Verschleiss der anderen Teile, werden dir auch unter Volllast gesetzt?


----------



## godfather22 (9. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> 7950 benutzen die meisten
> Meine läuft passiv , ich glaub die anderen kann man auch sehr Leise laufen lassen


 
Meine obere steht unter Wasser und die andere hat einen Accelero Xtreme drauf um Lautstärke muss ich mich nicht kümmern 

Nutzt ihr den GUIMiner oder wie macht ihr das? Ich halte mich gerade einfach an diese Anleitung, weiß aber nicht wie seriös die ist.

Die Litecoin-Brieftasche aktualisiert gerade bei mir die Transaktionen. Wie lange hat das bei euch so gedauert?


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (9. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Stimmt, dann kostet der Strom ja nix. Klemme darum am besten direkt noch eine 2. oder 3. Graka dran!


 
Das ist wie ,wenn er seinen Eltern Geld aus der Geldbörse stehlen würde.
Er bereichert sich dadurch auf kosten seiner Eltern und scheint es auch noch witzig zu finden .


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2013)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Das ist wie ,wenn er seinen Eltern Geld aus der Geldbörse stehlen würde.
> Er bereichert sich dadurch auf kosten seiner Eltern und scheint es auch noch witzig zu finden .


 
so wie er das vorrechnet und bei den hiesigen stromkosten, scheint der wirkungsgrad auch bescheiden zu sein^^ da wäre direktes klauen oder ne taschengelderhöhung sinnvoller.


----------



## Broow (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub ihr könnt meinen Gedanken nicht wirklich folgen, naja mir solls egal sein 

Bezüglich Auszahlung von LTC etc. zu $ / € war das relevanteste was ich gefunden habe auf btc-e.com
Von dort lässt es sich direkt per SEPA aufs Konto überweisen bei 1% FEE. Nachteil: Mindestsumme sind 500€.

Ich kann diese Anleitung empfehlen


----------



## godfather22 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jettt 1000kH/s  und das mit nur 800mHz 

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob das die Nacht über laufen soll, oder ob mir das nicht doch zu laut ist


----------



## MaxRink (9. Dezember 2013)

eine oder 2 Karten?


----------



## the.hai (10. Dezember 2013)

und pötzlich bringt pcgh auch nen artikel raus  Mysterium Bitcoin Mining: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining


----------



## Broow (10. Dezember 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> und pötzlich bringt pcgh auch nen artikel raus  Mysterium Bitcoin Mining: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining


 
Und du Gesperrt? (Was da los pcgh?)



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich hab jettt 1000kH/s  und das mit nur 800mHz
> 
> Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob das die Nacht über laufen soll, oder ob mir das nicht doch zu laut ist


 
Mit 2 GPUs & wenn ja welche? --> ind deiner SIg haste 2x 7950, dann geh ich mal davon aus^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Habe bei eBay 0.1 LTC für 2,50 verkauft. Das häuft sich , bekomme etwa jede 20-24STD ein LTC. 
Ich bin zufrieden , hatet mich wenn ich nicht wirtschaftlich arbeite etc. aber solange ich mein eigenes Geld nochnicht verdiene und Strom etc zahle ist das mir Hans wurschd 

EDIT : LTC Rabbit ist ja so abzockerisch maan ^^ , bin bei Hypernova und da ist %fee bei 1 und bei LTC Rabbit bei 4,5...^^


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

jeden Tag 1 LTC mit einer 7870  ich habe gerade nen Testlauf mit meiner R9 290x mache 500 khash (nur zum testen so Low eingestellt max. sind 900-1000 khash drin)  und bin weit weit entfernt von 1 LTC pro Tag


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

0,45 ist mit einer 290(x) drin. 
Ein fertig angepasstes und besten gewissens optimiertes Script für cgminer ist im Anhang.



Spoiler



Anmeldedaten ändern. Wenn nicht, is MIR recht.


----------



## Broow (10. Dezember 2013)

Mit nur 1 7870 ist das sicher nciht möglich,  mit ca 600 KHs machstze im monat vll 7 LTCs...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Wie mache ich mit einer 7870 bitteschön 600mhash/s ?
Währe schön , bekomme nur 330 hin
Aber wenn ich bei guiminer bei Prioity über 17 einstelle , laggt allles und der Treiber stürzt ab. Stell ich 12 ein geht alles. Sogar LoL nebenher geht


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich die 290 auf volle pulle laufen lasse bekomme ich beim surfen Artefakte  kann ich eigentlich an meiner intel GPU den Monitor anschließen und dann die 290x volle Pulle laufen lassen ?


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

nimm mein Script. sollte eigendlich keine Artefakte produziern. Ich hab 19 laufen, das einzioge ist ein sanftes ruckeln.
An der Intel funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung per afterburner oder overdrive nicht, daher drosselt sich die Karte sehr schnell, bzw schaltet sich sogar aus.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

@Max 
Kannst du mir nen cgmimer so programieren für die 7870?


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wie mache ich mit einer 7870 bitteschön 600mhash/s ?
> Währe schön , bekomme nur 330 hin
> Aber wenn ich bei guiminer bei Prioity über 17 einstelle , laggt allles und der Treiber stürzt ab. Stell ich 12 ein geht alles. Sogar LoL nebenher geht



mit 330khash bekommst du derzeit ohne Fee maximal 0,12 LTC pro tag

Quelle: http://litecoinminingcalculator.com/index.php?khs=330&diff=2694.72027285&cdiff=2694.72027285&fee=0


----------



## Broow (10. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> wenn ich die 290 auf volle pulle laufen lasse bekomme ich beim surfen Artefakte  kann ich eigentlich an meiner intel GPU den Monitor anschließen und dann die 290x volle Pulle laufen lassen ?


 
Denke nicht, da das System eine Grafikkarte erkennt undsomit die IGP deaktiviert. Nebenbei laufen keine IGPU Treiber.
Zum Skript: meinste das läuft auch auf ner R9-280X gut? Die wird nämlich JETZT bestellt . Die GTX670 werd ich verkaufen, obwohls die beste 670 hier im Forum ist.^^



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wie mache ich mit einer 7870 bitteschön 600mhash/s ?
> Währe schön , bekomme nur 330 hin
> Aber wenn ich bei guiminer bei Prioity über 17 einstelle , laggt allles  und der Treiber stürzt ab. Stell ich 12 ein geht alles. Sogar LoL  nebenher geht


 
Soory, Satzbau fehlerhaft  

Meinte dass mit einer 7870 keine 1LTC/Tag gemacht werden können. Dazu wollte ich sagen, dass man bei 600khs im monat ca 6,75 LTC macht (bei 24/7 Betrieb)


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer

Der knackpunkt sind die Parameter, ich hab bestimmt nen Tag gebraucht für die Settings.
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> nimm mein Script. sollte eigendlich keine  Artefakte produziern. Ich hab 19 laufen, das einzioge ist ein sanftes  ruckeln.
> An der Intel funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung per  afterburner oder overdrive nicht, daher drosselt sich die Karte sehr  schnell, bzw schaltet sich sogar aus.



bei deinem script meckert mein Avast "eine Bedrohung wurde gefunden" daher lasse ich es scheib mal deine Config als Text hier rein


----------



## blauhaar (10. Dezember 2013)

Mittlereweile braucht mein ein kleines Rechenzentrum zuhause um passende Hashcodes zu erzeugen. Die einzigen die dran verdienen sind die Stromerzeuger, und diejenigen, die entsprechende Hardware verkaufen. Mit 
´nem Highend-PC braucht man gar nicht erst antreten. Das war einmal. Mein ernstgemeinter Rat: Finger weg !!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte nie 1LTC am Tag machen 
Ich hab meine 7870 wo 330khash/s macht und mein Freund mit seiner 6850 wo 200+khash/s macht.
Am Donnerstag kommt eine 5870 dazu , das wird reichen.
Ich hab jetzt insgesamt 0.2 LTC gehabt , jetzt hab ich noch ungefähr 0.1LTC doch ich und mein Kumpel wollen mal wissen wie lange wir brauchen für 1 LTC.^^


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich wollte nie 1LTC am Tag machen
> Ich hab meine 7870 wo 330khash/s macht und mein Freund mit seiner 6850 wo 200+khash/s macht.
> Am Donnerstag kommt eine 5870 dazu , das wird reichen.
> Ich hab jetzt insgesamt 0.2 LTC gehabt , jetzt hab ich noch ungefähr 0.1LTC doch ich und mein Kumpel wollen mal wissen wie lange wir brauchen für 1 LTC.^^



für 1 LTC pro Tag brauchst du ca. 2700 Khash/s  also ca. 3 R9 290x


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> für 1 LTC pro Tag brauchst du ca. 2700 Khash/s  also ca. 3 R9 290x


nicht Pro Tag , sondern wieviel Stunden insgesamt


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Dezember 2013)

Nebend Leute,
spiele seit einiger Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken, zu minen...allerdings mehr zum Spaß, anstatt damit reich zu werden. wäre auch zu naiv 
mal davon abgesehen, dass es mit meinem laptop elendig lange dauern würde, fackelt mir die bude ab, bevor ich auch nur einen coin generiert habe...

nur so ganz klar ist mir auch noch nicht, was ihr (die das ganze etwas ernster nehemen) damit bezwecken wollt. 
selbst wenn die bilanz sich erstmal gut anhört, wird ein haufen strom verbraten, für etwas, mit dem man alles andere als reich wird. dazu verbringt ihr teilweise ne menge zeit vorm rechner, um diese scripte zu schreiben...und die dauerbelastung kann auch nicht gut für die hardware sein.
so bekommt man nach ner gewissen zeit n paar taler raus, evtl auch n par hundert oder von miraus auch mehrere bitcoins...aber mal ehrlich...lohnt sich das? ne nebenjob als webdesigner (evtl n mieses beispiel ) ist doch da viel rentabler.
hab vielleicht auch nen denkfehler drin. belehrt mich also bitte eines besseren


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

Sind KEINE, ich wiederhole *KEINE* Bitcoins.


----------



## Broow (10. Dezember 2013)

blauhaar schrieb:


> Mittlereweile braucht mein ein kleines Rechenzentrum zuhause um passende Hashcodes zu erzeugen. Die einzigen die dran verdienen sind die Stromerzeuger, und diejenigen, die entsprechende Hardware verkaufen. Mit
> ´nem Highend-PC braucht man gar nicht erst antreten. Das war einmal. Mein ernstgemeinter Rat: Finger weg !!


 
Hierbei handelt es sich um LTC, die sind auf GPU ausgelegt. 
Selbst mit nur einer R9-280X lässt sich ein kleines bischen nebenher verdienen.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

blauhaar schrieb:


> Mittlereweile braucht mein ein kleines Rechenzentrum zuhause um passende Hashcodes zu erzeugen. Die einzigen die dran verdienen sind die Stromerzeuger, und diejenigen, die entsprechende Hardware verkaufen. Mit
> ´nem Highend-PC braucht man gar nicht erst antreten. Das war einmal. Mein ernstgemeinter Rat: Finger weg !!



Solo Minen lohnt nicht aber im Pool schon wenn ich jetzt mal mein PC nehme und mit 500w (375W max die 290x + 75w CPU + noch ein paar andere Verbraucher wie Monitor) habe ich in 24h einen maximalen Stromverbrauch von 3,60€ mit 500 khash bekomme ich derzeit 0,19LTC/24h die 0,19 LTC sind aber schon 4,80€ Wert also ein plus von 1,20€. Allerdings kann ich mit 500w locker 800- 1000 khash Minern  was ca. 7xx -9xx € sind also liegt man noch deutlich im plus


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Verstehen hald die meisten nicht^^
Ich hau mir jetzt Windows 7 auf ne alte HDD mit 12.10 Treibern , sollen bei 7870 die Performance steigern. Wenn nicht , auch nicht schlimm hab ich kein vermülltes BSystem ^^


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

Die meiste LEistung bekommst du unter ARCH.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

ARCH? was das^^
Läuft da GUIMiner
weil des komische cgminer lasst alles abstürzen...


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

ARCH Linux. GUIMiner ist SCHROTT. mit cgminer lässt sich etwa 10% mehr Hashs erzielen.
Ist halt nich DAU-Proof.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Wie bekomme ich ARCH zum laufen? da stehen ein menge cmd Zeilen usw. ich blick da nicht durch...^


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

ARCH hat keine Grafische oberfläche beiliegen, deswegen ist es 1A dafür geeignet. Allerdings als Linux-"Noob" sollte man das ganze nicht anpacken.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> ARCH Linux. GUIMiner ist SCHROTT. mit cgminer lässt sich etwa 10% mehr Hashs erzielen.
> Ist halt nich DAU-Proof.



der GUIMiner läuft aber auch mit cgminer


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings ohne einige Parameter. --gpu-powertune sei als Beispiel mal genannt.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

das kann ich doch über MSI Afterburner einstellen


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

Machs mal unter Linux. Per Afterburner funktioniert bei mir übrigends nicht, wenn cgminer läuft. Gilt auch für GUIMiner.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

-I 12 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192

Für meine 7870 , kommen gerade 315 khash/s an.... 
Wie kann ich mehr khash/s machen?

EDIT : Was für eine Dificulty soll ich machen? hypernova will 32 , ich kann noch 64 und 128 ?
was ist besser?


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

Intensity kann nach eingeben von setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 und setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1 normalerweise auf 19.
20 ist das MAXIMUM. Windows, bzw der Treiber, sollten dabei bereits abschmieren. 
Diff hab ich bei kanpp 500


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Also :
-I 12 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192 -setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 -setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1 
oder wie?

Was bringt eine höhere Intensity? Komme auf keine höheren khash/s ...


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

erstmal: du fährt die low settings. 
korrekt wäre 
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100 
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1 
gcminer deine daten -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> erstmal: du fährt die low settings.
> korrekt wäre
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> gcminer deine daten -I 19 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


 
Fahre zurecht Low , bei High ( 17) schmiert der Treiber ab....
ich probiere es so mal aus #

EDIT: es läuft mit -l 15 aber ich bekomme mit den Einstellungen nur 297khash/s...
bei GUIMiner kamen immer 330+ an


----------



## godfather22 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch von LtcRabbit auf Hypernova gewechselt. Die Zinsen fressen alles auf 
Das sind übrigens meine Werte:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
.\cgminer-3.7.2-windows\cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://mining.eu.hypernova.pw:3333 -u xxx.xxx -p xxx -w 256 -g 2 --thread-concurrency 18944 --intensity 13


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin bei wemineltc.com 0% fee. Finanziert sich mit spenden.


----------



## Broow (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich schau auch mal ob ich wechsel, hab noch nie die "zinsen" richtig betrachtet


----------



## Rizoma (11. Dezember 2013)

Wo fressen die Fee alles auf bin bei Mine-Litecoin die haben 2% Fee und ich gebe zusätzlich sogar noch 1% Donation und bin immer noch im Plus

Kleines Fazit nach 24h Test lauf:

Mein System könnt ihr aus der Signatur entnehmen. 
Geschätzter maximal verbrauch des Systems liegt bei ca. 500w (GPU 375w, CPU 75w Monitor + andere 50w) = max. 3,60€ Strom in 24h
in den ca. 24h wo das System jetzt lief ist es nicht komplett auf max. Leistung gefahren erst ca. 12-14h ca. 500 Khash/s zum Schluss hatte ich meine Einstellungen soweit das ich ca. 850khash/s machen konnte
in den 24h Test lauf habe ich 0.21474028 LTC geminert (wie gesagt System hatte keine volle Leistung) Theoretisch wären ca. 0.31 LTC in 24h erreichbar gewesen

Die 0.21474028 LTC haben einen Wert von derzeitigen *5.45€ *wenn ich nun meine 3,60 max. Stromkosten davon abziehe habe ich ein plus von 1,85€ erwirtschaftet. Davon ausgegangen das ich ca. 0.31 LTC durch minern hätte verdienen können wären das ca. 7,90€ -3,60€ = 4,30€ Gewinn und das auf ~30 Tage im Monat wäre ein Gewinn von max. 129€ Wie ihr sehen könnt wird man bei der Geschichte nicht reich aber Mann kann sich ein nettes Zubrot verdienen oder seine LTC´s Sparen und auf ein Kursgewinn an der Börse Spekulieren.


----------



## Broow (11. Dezember 2013)

Nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das zimmer in dem mein Rechner steht, die Heizung durchgehend auf 0 ist!  
Ich glaube mit nem 500W Pc könnte man damit die Wohnung Heizen...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das zimmer in dem mein Rechner steht, die Heizung durchgehend auf 0 ist!  Ich glaube mit nem 500W Pc könnte man damit die Wohnung Heizen...


Kenn ich mein alter Pentium 4 hat das Zimmer von mir richtig aufgeheizt , der vermieter hat kein öl gekauft und alle bei mir in schneejacken etc. daheim herumgerannt ^^ auser bei mir da wars warm xD

EDIT : Was für ein Treiber soll ich benutzen beim Mining unter Ubuntu? 12.10 oder der neuste?


----------



## godfather22 (11. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wo fressen die Fee alles auf bin bei Mine-Litecoin die haben 2% Fee und ich gebe zusätzlich sogar noch 1% Donation und bin immer noch im Plus


 
Ich war bei LTCRabbit und die haben da 4,5% Fee. Das finde ich schon ein bisschen hapig 

Bin jetzt wie gesagt bei Hypernova und der Pool gefällt mir richtig gut. Die haben auch eine gute Android-App zum überwachen des Kontostandes und der Hashrate.
Ich hab mein System jetzt etwa 18 Stunden rechnen lassen und bin mitlerweile bei 0,218LTC. Ich denke das lohnt sich um sich als Schüler ein nettes kleines Zubrot zu verdienen.


----------



## Broow (11. Dezember 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich war bei LTCRabbit und die haben da 4,5% Fee. Das finde ich schon ein bisschen hapig
> 
> Bin jetzt wie gesagt bei Hypernova und der Pool gefällt mir richtig gut. Die haben auch eine gute Android-App zum überwachen des Kontostandes und der Hashrate.
> Ich hab mein System jetzt etwa 18 Stunden rechnen lassen und bin mitlerweile bei 0,218LTC. Ich denke das lohnt sich um sich als Schüler ein nettes kleines Zubrot zu verdienen.


 
Die 4,5% machen bei dir mehr aus wie bei mir, da du auch deutlich höhere khs hast wie ich, aber das Argument mit der Android app ist stark. Dann Wechsel ich auch demnächst denke ich 

Aber erstmal müssen die 280X verfügbar werden...wollte eigentlich gestern schon bestellen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Die 4,5% machen bei dir mehr aus wie bei mir, da du auch deutlich höhere khs hast wie ich, aber das Argument mit der Android app ist stark. Dann Wechsel ich auch demnächst denke ich
> 
> Aber erstmal müssen die 280X verfügbar werden...wollte eigentlich gestern schon bestellen.


 
hypernova ist sehr geil , auf iOS geht nur der Browser aber alles ist sehr benutzerfreundlich 
Und wenn ich Withdraw mache  , ruckzuck ist das LTC (Geld) da


----------



## MaxRink (11. Dezember 2013)

Www.wemineltc.com androidapp, dos protected Server und kein fee, nur donation. Wärmstens zu empfehlen.


----------



## Broow (11. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Www.wemineltc.com androidapp, dos protected Server und kein fee, nur donation. Wärmstens zu empfehlen.


 
Weiß jemand wie ich den CUDA miner konfigurieren muss, um bei wemineltc.com zu minen?


----------



## MaxRink (11. Dezember 2013)

global.wemineltc.com port 3334


----------



## Broow (11. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> global.wemineltc.com port 3334


 
Ich meinte die ganze batchdatei... weil da doch einige unterschiede zu dem AMD batch minerdatein sind...

Sieht im moment so aus:
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
    setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
.\cudaminer-2013-11-20\x64\cudaminer.exe -l auto -o stratum+tcp://eu.ltcrabbit.com:3333 -O Broow.Worker1:-------
intensity 18


----------



## MaxRink (11. Dezember 2013)

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
.\cudaminer-2013-11-20\x64\cudaminer.exe -l auto -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3334 -O Broow.Worker1:-------
intensity 18 


vorher deinen worker registrieren.


----------



## Broow (11. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> .\cudaminer-2013-11-20\x64\cudaminer.exe -l auto -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3334 -O Broow.Worker1:-------
> intensity 18
> ...


 

Danke, dachte mir dass das nicht ganz so easy ist.^^
Edit. Läuft nicht...


----------



## ManosGr (11. Dezember 2013)

Geld ist nur solache was Wert solange der Glaube an dem Wert auch erhalten bleibt  Weltweit egal welche Whärung 
Stück Papier mit nem 5er drauf und schon hast du Geld


----------



## Alexthemafioso (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute, kann man auch mit den USB-Hashern/ Minern , LTCs generien? Bzw loht sich das ? Ich habe meinen PC sowieso rund um die Uhr an , und bin als schüler mit Auto immer etwas knapp bei kasse.
Und jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen das hier in der nähe einer USB-Miner verkauft , für 45 pro 333mhs sticks.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Dezember 2013)

eher nicht die sind fürs Bitcoining ausgelegt was wiederum eine andere Berechnungsart ist deswegen gibt es auch derzeit noch keine ASCI Miner für Litecoins die Herzustellen ist zu aufwändig


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ok, ich interessiere mich auch für Thema. Wo ist der unterschied zwischen Bitcoins und LiteCoins? Sind das selbe oder was anderes?


----------



## Rizoma (12. Dezember 2013)

nein ist nicht das selbe sind 2 verschiedene arten von Krypto-Wärung das einzige was sie gemeinsam haben das man beide nur durch Minern oder Kaufen bekommt.


----------



## Broow (12. Dezember 2013)

Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kann man auch mit den  USB-Hashern/ Minern , LTCs generien? Bzw loht sich das ? Ich habe meinen  PC sowieso rund um die Uhr an , und bin als schüler mit Auto immer  etwas knapp bei kasse.
> Und jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen das hier in der nähe einer USB-Miner verkauft , für 45 pro 333mhs sticks.


 
Nein, wie gesagt nicht möglich. Das Berechnungsverfahren ist auf CPU/GPU ausgelegt. z.Z gibt es weder USB Miner noch ASICs (Und ich glaube dass es auch nie möglich sein wird).


----------



## Rizoma (12. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich meine 290x mit nur 500khash/s laufen lasse kann ich sogar noch nebenbei WoT mit HD Texturmod und 60 FPS zocken


----------



## Broow (12. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> wenn ich meine 290x mit nur 500khash/s laufen lasse kann ich sogar noch nebenbei WoT mit HD Texturmod und 60 FPS zocken


 
Mhhpf, ich kann meine auf 210()khs laufen lassen und nebenbei Aoe3 zocken - mit vereinzelten nachladerucklern


----------



## MaxRink (12. Dezember 2013)

NVIDIA ist zum Minen suboptimal, auch die Profikarten sind kaum besser.
Aber nur deswegen zu wechseln ist schwachsinn. Wenn man eh Aufrüstet, kann es den Ausschlag zu AMD geben, mehr nicht.


----------



## Broow (12. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> NVIDIA ist zum Minen suboptimal, auch die Profikarten sind kaum besser.
> Aber nur deswegen zu wechseln ist schwachsinn. Wenn man eh Aufrüstet, kann es den Ausschlag zu AMD geben, mehr nicht.


 
Danke für den Tipp, aber ist ja immer noch mir überlassen oder? 

EDIT:
Hab hier nen netten sich n "paar" LTCs dazu zu verdienen.... man kann  stündlich bis zu 200 mikro LTCs gewinnen, das summiert sich die Tage  dann schon wenn mans immer macht...

Dazu muss man nur nen captcha code eingeben und "Roll" drücken 

Viel Spaß


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

Kurze Frage :
Solange ich keine 400Euro mit dem Minen verdiene , muss ich nichts versteuern oder?
Und illegal ist es ja auch nicht? Sonst wander ich bald schön in den Jugendknast


----------



## Rizoma (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es gewerblich gemacht wird mußt du steuern zahlen. die frage ist ab wann sieht das Finanzamt es als gewerblich an. laut dem Text hier ab 256€ pro Kalenderjahr Einkünfte aus Bitcoin-Mining können steuerpflichtig sein | heise online aber um genaues zu wissen solltest du beim örtlichen Finanzamt mal anfragen oder dir ein Termin beim Steuerberater machen lassen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wenn es gewerblich gemacht wird mußt du steuern zahlen. die frage ist ab wann sieht das Finanzamt es als gewerblich an. laut dem Text hier ab 256€ pro Kalenderjahr Einkünfte aus Bitcoin-Mining können steuerpflichtig sein | heise online aber um genaues zu wissen solltest du beim örtlichen Finanzamt mal anfragen oder dir ein Termin beim Steuerberater machen lassen.


 
Nichts gewerblich , ich mach vlt. im Monat maxmaxmaxmaxmaxmaximal 30 Euro 
Wollte halt nur fragen ob es ansich illegal ist die ganze Litecoin / Bitcoin Sache mit Handel&Minen etc.^^


----------



## Wexlike (15. Dezember 2013)

wie zur hölle soll das finanzamt denn rausbekommen, wieviel altcoins man in seiner wallet hat ? xD


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

Wexlike schrieb:


> wie zur hölle soll das finanzamt denn rausbekommen, wieviel altcoins man in seiner wallet hat ? xD



Na irgendwann möchtest Du die Dinger vielleicht mal gegen echtes Geld eintauschen. Da sollte man dann auf dem Zettel haben, dass das Finanzamt nach Belieben die Kontobewegungen einsehen kann: Kontenabfrage - Das Finanzamt sieht alles - Special - Stiftung Warentest


----------



## Rizoma (15. Dezember 2013)

Die Coins interessieren da sehr wahrscheinlich nicht erst wenn du versuchst deine Coins in € zu tauschen denn mit coins kannst du dir keine Brötchen kaufen 
Und wie das FA dahinter kommt? Zb. wenn dich jemand der neidisch auf dein Zusatzverdienst ist an das FA verpfeift und das muß nicht mal jemand aus deinem direkten Umfeld sein würde sogar zb. reichen wenn das hier jemand aus dem Forum macht.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

Okay , 6,01 Euro und dann Stress bekommen ? Ne oder :[


----------



## shadie (16. Dezember 2013)

Frag mich eh warum manche das hier machen und dann noch auf Kosten der Eltern, da kann man wie oft von anderen STellen erwähnt gleich klauen gehen.
habs gestern mal durchgerechnet, wenn das System ca. 350W verbraucht und ein Jahr 24/7 läuft dann zahlt man da ca. 800-900 € Strom für das ganze Jahr.

Ich find das das  recht heftige Kosten sind und habe daher davon abgesehen mir am WE ne HD 5970 zu kaufen.

Manche scheinen hierüber jedoch nicht nachzudenken.


----------



## Rizoma (16. Dezember 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Frag mich eh warum manche das hier machen und dann noch auf Kosten der Eltern, da kann man wie oft von anderen STellen erwähnt gleich klauen gehen.
> habs gestern mal durchgerechnet, wenn das System ca. 350W verbraucht und ein Jahr 24/7 läuft dann zahlt man da ca. 800-900 € Strom für das ganze Jahr.
> 
> Ich find das das  recht heftige Kosten sind und habe daher davon abgesehen mir am WE ne HD 5970 zu kaufen.
> ...



Und ich habe es mir auch durchgerechnet wenn man es 24/7 durchlaufen lässt hat man ca. 130€ Taschengeld im Monat (mit einer R9 290) und da sind alle kosten schon beglichen.


----------



## shadie (16. Dezember 2013)

Du lässt da viele Variablen außer acht.

Was ist wenn der Kurs in den Keller geht weil plötzlich jeder mit seiner AMD Graka den Mist macht?

Was ist wenn die "Schwierigkeit" des Minens durch erscheinende Asics verstärkt wird?
Der "Monarch" wurde ja schon angekündigt, wie viel stärker ist der noch mal als die R9 in dem Bereich? 30 Mal so stark?


Mich würde dennoch mal interessieren, wie du auf diese Rechnung kommst.
Fakt ist, dass du mit der R9 locker 400 Watt verbrätst und das auf ca. 900 € im Jahr hinausläuft.

Wenn das eure Eltern sehen werden die sich bedanken sobald die Stromrechnung bei euch eintrifft


----------



## Rizoma (16. Dezember 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Du lässt da viele Variablen außer acht.
> 
> Was ist wenn der Kurs in den Keller geht weil plötzlich jeder mit seiner AMD Graka den Mist macht?
> 
> ...



1. geht die Schwierigkeit nach oben werden weniger Litecoins gefunden wenn weniger Litecoins gefunden werden geht der Preis nach oben 
2. ASIC Rechner können garnix bei Litecoins da es ein anderes Berechnungsverfahren ist nur bei Bitcoins und da lohnt der einstieg nicht mehr außer man ist bereit ne menge Kohle vor zu strecken
3. mein Rechner Verbrät sogar 500w/h wenn er voll ausgelastet und die Rechnung kannst du hier im Thread weiter vorne sehen
4. Meine Eltern interessiert mein Stromverbrauch nicht da ich meinen Strom selber bezahle


----------



## shadie (16. Dezember 2013)

Sorry selbst mit deiner Rechnung wärs mir zu unsicher.
Wenn es wirklich so ist, dass du 120€ im Monat rausbekommst und der Strom davon schon runtergerechnet wurde,
dann hast du zwar nach 3 Monaten die Graka wieder drinnen aber was passiert wenn die Karte wegen der Dauerlast
auf einmal nach 6 Monaten wieder den Geist aufgibt?

Was noch außer Acht gelassen wird in der Rechnung ist das Finanzamt.

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema ist, lieber auf der Arbeit par Überstunden machen und das Geld sicher in der Tasche
haben und für alle ab 14 einfach nen Ferienjob suchen.

Ich habe mich am WE mit dem Thema auch beschäftigt und war kurz davor mir ne HD5970 zu kaufen für 180 € aber 
als ich den Strom durchgerechnet habe ists mir etwas schwarz vor Augen geworden.
Wenn man mit SIcherheit sagen könnte, der Kurs steigt wäre das kein Thema
Aber das kann dir keiner garantieren udn am Ende hockst du auf den Stromkosten
und hast ne ausgenudelte Graka


----------



## Rizoma (16. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Graka in den ersten 2 Jahren ihren Geist auf gibt hast du Garantie 
und wenn du Überstunden machst musst du auch Steuern und sogar Sozialversicherung zahlen. Und du könntest sogar während deinen Überstunden Minern was wiederum mehr Kohle bedeutet


----------



## shadie (16. Dezember 2013)

Ist glaube ich eine Glaubensfrage.

Mir wäre die Geschichte zu riskant, wenn es auf einmal einen Crash gibt und der Kurs sinkt sitzt du auf den stromkosten,
bei überstunden kann ich mir sicher sein, dass ich mehr Geld bekomme, muss dafür halt arbeiten, je nach Gehaltsklasse mehr oder weniger 

Klar kanns auch anders rum laufen und du hockst in 1-2 jahren mit nem Batzen Geld da.

Was ich aber wirklich gar nicht verstehen kann ist Bitcoin Minen, da werden die USB Sticks im Internet für 50 € verscherbelt, die haben mal 17 € gekostet  Welcher Idiot kauft JETZT noch diese Teile bitte? (Bitcoin Asics)


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. Dezember 2013)

wie starte ich bitteschön den CPU LTC Miner ? bei mir steht da dann immer :

HTTP request failed : empty reply from server
json_rpc_call failed , try it after 30 seconds

wie bekomm ich den zum laufen?


----------



## godfather22 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie updated man eigentlich die Litecoin Wallet, ohne seine Coins zu verlieren?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. Dezember 2013)

Die tasche speichern zur sicherheit und drüberinstalieren. So gings bei mir


----------



## Broow (16. Dezember 2013)

@SpotlightXFX, lohnt sich nicht, lass es bleiben, bei dir werden da vll um die 60-80 Khash rauskommen... (ich hatte 40)

Mittlerweile hab ich n bissl Bange was ne AMD Karte betrifft^^
Hab vorhin von nem kumpel ne HD7870 eingebaut... das was ich hatte waren 280 khash (allerdings nicht optmiert!!), doch der PC war lahm und ich hate Artefakte sprich Grafikfehler. Nebenbei sind die Settings etwas komplexer wie beim CUDA miner^^
Naja, vll lags daran dass ich die Treiber nicht im Safe mode "gecleant" habe^^


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mal eine eigene Stromversorgung hinbekommen sollte, wär ein mining Keller mit das Erste was ich einbauen würd.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. Dezember 2013)

@Broow 
sollte ohne OC über 60 herausbekommen , also 70 werden drinnesein  Und da WaKü ist die Kiste eh ned laut. Und die 50W machen den bock nicht fett^^ Wie bekomm ich dann das Teil zum laufen?


----------



## Broow (17. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> @Broow
> sollte ohne OC über 60 herausbekommen , also 70 werden drinnesein  Und da WaKü ist die Kiste eh ned laut. Und die 50W machen den bock nicht fett^^ Wie bekomm ich dann das Teil zum laufen?


 
Die CPU ist aber im Vergleich zur GPU wirklich nicht effektiv^^, im endeffekt komtm ein Verlustgeschäft raus ("für die Famillie" ")

Sollte recht simpel sein. also mit dme von LTC rabbit ists so.

1.Neuen worker erstellen
2. CPU miner laden & bearbeiten (passwort etc.)
3. loslegen^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

möchte aber unter Windows minen 
Ich habe Coinmill mal genommen , bei hypernova kann er sich nicht verbinden....

meine Verknüpfung :"C:\Users\SpotlightXFX\Desktop\CPU Miner Litecoin\minerd.exe" --url coinotron.com:8322 --userpass SpotlightXFX.3470:hatamanischerbratapfel --threads 4

Immer : cant connect hatamanahatamannanana^^

Bei hypernova steht das so da :

Address: mining.eu.hypernova.pw for Europe, mining.usa.hypernova.pw for North America (East coast), mining.usa.dallas.hypernova.pw for North America (middle States) or mining.usa.la.hypernova.pw for North America (West coast).

Port: For Stratum (recommended if your miner support it), use 3333. For Long Polling proxy, use 9332.
Username: Username.Worker (e.g. John.Home)

Password: Your worker password

aber der CPU Miner kann kein Stratum , fragt mich nicht was das ist xD

EDIT2: LTCRabbit hat den Miner umgebaut , so funktioniert er mit dem 3333er Port etc, sehr geil und funktioniert


----------



## Broow (18. Dezember 2013)

benutzt du den Miner jetzt für ltcrabbit oder andere Pools?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hab eine bessere Idee, was haltet ihr davon euch mal einen Job zu suchen? Dieses Mining ist doch pure Verarsche und rentiert sich kein Stück und eure GPU's könnt ihr auch nach 1 Jahr wegwerfen.


----------



## Rizoma (19. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Hab eine bessere Idee, was haltet ihr davon euch mal einen Job zu suchen? Dieses Mining ist doch pure Verarsche und rentiert sich kein Stück und eure GPU's könnt ihr auch nach 1 Jahr wegwerfen.


 

Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden so lange es jemand gibt der für die Coins so viel zahlt das es sich lohnt warum sollte es dann verarsche sein. Und ja es Rentiert sich 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...9-mining-sinn-oder-unsinn-11.html#post5949857

Außerdem selbst wenn sich deine Graka nach 1 jahr verabschiedet was völlig unwarscheinlich ist hat man immer noch zu diesen Zeitpunkt 1 Jahr Herstellergarantie wenn man kein plan hat sollte man sich aus diesen Threads raus halten.


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2013)

Warum geht Ihr euch wegen diesem Thema so heftig an?

Ganz ehrlich?

Hier kann KEINER sagen ob es sich rentiert oder nicht da es zu viele Variablen gibt die sich im Laufe der Zeit
verschieben könnten.

Es kann passieren dass du jetzt Coins Farmst und immer deine 15 € am Tag oder so bekommst weil du Sie
sofort verkaufst.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass du die Dinger behältst und entweder der Kurs steigt und du dich drüber 
freuen kannst oder der Kurs fällt und du hockst auf den Stromkosten.

Ist wie an der Börse, da kannst du auch nicht zu 100% sagen, JA das macht Sinn da rein zu investieren 
weil da bekomme ich auf jeden Fall mehr zurück.....Stimmt einfach nicht und genau so ists hier!

Und wenn du mir das verneinen willst bin ich sehr auf deine Argumentationen gespannt.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Naja wenn man eh den PC laufen lässt um zu minen, kann man noch den halben Bildschirm vermieten und Adbuck laufen lassen, dann rentiert sich das vielleicht. Aber was ich so gehört habe, was man da verdient, das verdiene ich locker in ner Stunde auf Arbeit.


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Aber was ich so gehört habe, was man da verdient, das verdiene ich locker in ner Stunde auf Arbeit.


 
Bin da der selben Meinung wie du 
Mit ner R9 290 bekommt man wohl 15 € in 2 Tagen, für mich kein Grund das Risiko einzugehen


----------



## Broow (19. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man eh den PC laufen lässt um zu minen, kann man noch den halben Bildschirm vermieten und Adbuck laufen lassen, dann rentiert sich das vielleicht. Aber was ich so gehört habe, was man da verdient, das verdiene ich locker in ner Stunde auf Arbeit.


 
Schön, für dich 

Ich besuche allerdings noch die Schule.^^


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Schön, für dich
> 
> Ich besuche allerdings noch die Schule.^^


 
Ja und zockst dein eigenes Fleisch und Blut ab um Profit daraus zu schlagen, dass ist noch viel schlimmer.
Wärst du mein Sohn, ich würde dir den Stromstecker ziehen.^^


----------



## Broow (19. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ja und zockst dein eigenes Fleisch und Blut ab um Profit daraus zu schlagen, dass ist noch viel schlimmer.
> Wärst du mein Sohn, ich würde dir den Stromstecker ziehen.^^


 
Verzocken tu ich hier garnichts.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Strom wird bei mir eh von den Eltern gezahlt



Sowas ist einfach nur respektlos und das noch gegen seine eigenen Eltern, dass du das hier noch so schreibst (Zitat) und der Smiley dahinter, keine Ahnung was man davon halten soll, die feine Art ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.
Dann kannste deine Eltern auch direkt nach einer Taschengelderhöhung fragen und wenn sie nein sagen, sagst du, ich zock euch eh ab, indem ich eure Stromrechnung hochtreibe und ich mach damit sogar noch Profit.

Geh halt Zeitung austragen oder such dir ein Nebenjob.
Schämen solltest du dich!


----------



## Broow (19. Dezember 2013)

Und du scheinst mit meiner Art wohl ein Problem zu haben oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja mit solchen Menschen habe ich sogar sehr große Probleme, wobei du dafür nichtmal was kannst, es viel mehr an der Erziehung deiner Eltern gescheitert ist.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ist alles Offtopic hier.


----------



## Broow (20. Dezember 2013)

Da lehnst Du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster mit der Behauptung einer gescheiterten Erziehung meinerseits...

Das kann und soll man nicht durch ein Forum im Internet beurteilen können, finde ich^^  
Und um das ganze hier abzuschließen, Ich habe das ganze TESTWEISE gemacht, Meine ferien 2014 sind schon Vollgebucht mit Ferienarbeiten, und nebenbei weißt du nicht für was ich zuhasue selbst aufkomme oder mir "von meinen Eltern in den A**** schieben lasse". Also fahr mal mit deinen Urteil über mich und meine Eltern runter 

EDIT: Ich vergaß, meine Eltern wissen darüber übrigens seit dem 1. Tag bescheid.

Und jetzt, BtT.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man eh den PC laufen lässt um zu minen, kann man noch den halben Bildschirm vermieten und Adbuck laufen lassen, dann rentiert sich das vielleicht. Aber was ich so gehört habe, was man da verdient, das verdiene ich locker in ner Stunde auf Arbeit.



Das was du gehört hast ist falsch und schön für dich wenn du in einer stunde mehr verdienst wenn du nebenbei noch LTC Farmen würdest hättest du noch mal mehr  wie sagt man so schön vergleiche nicht Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. Dezember 2013)

Dir paar Cents pro Tag machen den Kohl nicht fett, da du immerhin Strom zahlen musst.
Was machst du am Tag, wenn du die Stromkosten (je nach KW/h) abziehst? 1€, 2€? 
Gut wers braucht..


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Dir paar Cents pro Tag machen den Kohl nicht fett, da du immerhin Strom zahlen musst.
> Was machst du am Tag, wenn du die Stromkosten (je nach KW/h) abziehst? 1€, 2€?
> Gut wers braucht..


 

Mit einer einzigen R9 290 sind bis zu 130€ im Monat drin und da hast du alle kosten bezahlt und keinen Handschlag dafür getan wie gesagt reich wird man mit Minen nicht aber es ist nen netter Zusatzverdienst


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Mit einer einzigen R9 290 sind bis zu 130€ im Monat drin und da hast du alle kosten bezahlt und keinen Handschlag dafür getan wie gesagt reich wird man mit Minen nicht aber es ist nen netter Zusatzverdienst



Aber wielange soll es dauern bis diese blase platzt?


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

was für eine blase soll da platzen wenn es keine gibt das was gerade mit Bitcoin ab geht ist etwas anderes Bitcoin wurde von den Medien Künstlich nach oben gepusht deswegen war der Kurs viel zu hoch jetzt wo China die Bitcoins verboten haben (was gar nicht möglich ist da sie diese ja nicht kontrollieren) haben viele aus angst ihre Spekulationsgewinne mit genommen was natürlich den Kurs sinken läßt das was jetzt bei BTC abgeht ist nix weiter als eine Normalisierung des Kurses und diejenigen die richtig schön bezahlt haben waren Spekulanten die nur auf die schnelle Kohle aus waren. Der Vorteil an den Kryptowährungen ist einfach der das niemand sie kontrolliert und damit auch niemand die wegnehmen kann bz. eine Manipulation wird fast unmöglich macht.

Übrigens: wenn BTC eine Blubberblase wäre würden Amazon und Ebay nicht ernsthaft überlegen diese als Währung zu akzeptieren


----------



## shadie (20. Dezember 2013)

Lol was schreibst du da niemand würde das ganze kontorollieren.
Es gibt Miner so genannte Bitcoin/Litecoin Whales, welche sich zum Start des ganzen schön viele Coins angesammelt haben als noch nicht jeder Schüler daheim die Stromrechnungen der Eltern hochgetrieben hat.

Diese Menschen können mit einem einzigen verkauf den GESAMTEN Markt ins Wanken bringen.

Übrigens mal eine Info an die jenigen, die das über den Strom der Eltern machen.
Viele Billigstromanbieter bieten Tarife an, d.H wenn Ihr bis zu 2000KW/H verbraucht, zahlen eure Eltern nur 0,25 €, wenn Ihr über diese gesetzte Grenze kommt zahlt Ihr gerne mal das doppelte.

Könnt euch ja gerne mal ausrechnen was so eine HD 7950 im Jahr für KWH verbraucht, ich wette wenn Ihr die ANzahl * 0,45 € nehmt wirds euch schwarz vor AUgen.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Lol was schreibst du da niemand würde das ganze kontorollieren.
> Es gibt Miner so genannte Bitcoin/Litecoin Whales, welche sich zum Start des ganzen schön viele Coins angesammelt haben als noch nicht jeder Schüler daheim die Stromrechnungen der Eltern hochgetrieben hat.
> 
> Diese Menschen können mit einem einzigen verkauf den GESAMTEN Markt ins Wanken bringen.
> ...



was ist da lol so viel rechnenkraft um zu Bitcoins zu kontrollieren kannst du gar nicht vereinen nicht mal als Pool und selbst wenn du es als pool schaffen würdest setzt sich ein pool aus vielen tausend Usern zusammen die wiederum viele tausend Meinungen haben und nicht am gleichen Strang ziehen werden. 
zu deinem Stromanbieter sorry wer sich nen Volumen als Familie holt was für max. eine Person ausgelegt ist und dann noch mit solchen Konditionen selber schuld  das was du behauptest das viele dann über dem verbracht doppelt sich bezahlen lassen ist falsch das ist eher die Seltenheit habe nämlich erst vor kurzem Strompreise verglichen und in meiner Region war nur ein so ein Tarif dabei.


----------



## shadie (20. Dezember 2013)

Du musst aufmerksamer lesen!

Ich habe geschrieben dass sich viele der Leute die damit vor Jahren angefangen haben sich schon ein beträchliches Litecoinelager angesammelt haben.
Diese Personen gibts bei Bit und Litecoins.

Bzgl. Strom, das sollte ein Beispiel von vielen sein.
Du kannst das auch für einen 3 Personenhaushalt auch gerne auf 4000 erweitern.

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte, die Kiddy´s, die Mining betreiben sollten Ihre Eltern darauf hinweisen, ansonsten ist zum Jahresabschluss ein richtig böses Erwachen vorprogrammiert.

Was würdest du als Elternteil denken wenn du auf einmal statt einer Stromrechnung von z.B: 900 € auf einmal eine von 1600 € hast? Mich würde es tierisch ankotzen und ich würde auf die Suche nach dem Verursacher gehen,
wenn dann der Rechner des Sohnes/der Tochter läuft und SIe ist gar nicht da, wüsste zumindest ICH was Sache ist.


Ich habe nix gegen Mining, jeder kann mit seinem Rechner machen, was er will, ich will nur die ganzen Jugendlichen darauf hinweisen, dass Sie das nicht ohne Erlaubniss der Eltern machen sollten.

Strom ist nicht kostenlos, das sollten die Personen sich einfach mal im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Broow (20. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen wissen meine Eltern seit dem 1.Tag bescheid. 
Un die Stromkosten meines PCs im Vergleich zum Rest unseres Haushaltes ist minimal. (Betrieb/Firma)


----------



## astra 1.8 (20. Dezember 2013)

die rentablem zeiten sind schon lange rum...


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

bei Bitcoins stimme ich zu aber nicht bei Litecoins


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. Dezember 2013)

Naja bei 130€/Monat sind das 4€ am Tag. Wenn der PC den ganzen Tag läuft (24h) und die GPU dauerhaft belastet wird, gehe ich mal von knapp 200-250W aus.
Das wären am Tag 6KwH bei ~26cent, sprich 1,56€ pro Tag an Stromkosten, was übrig bleibt sind 2,44€, dass nennst du rentabel? Da kann man auch gleich Pfandflaschen sammeln gehen und kommt mit mehr Geld nach hause.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

Warum rechnest du nochmal den strom ab ich hatte geschrieben das bei den 130€ alle kosten bezahlt sind.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. Dezember 2013)

Was nimmst du den täglich so ein, wenn du den Strom abgezogen hast? 4€ dann oder?


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...9-mining-sinn-oder-unsinn-11.html#post5949857

da ist die Rechnung


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. Dezember 2013)

LTC sind wieder gut gesunken. -.-
Früher waren 0,0666 LTC 1,5Euro Wert , heute ist das nicht ein 0,1er LTC . Manmanman


----------



## Broow (23. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen mine ich grad nicht.  Ich glaube das ganze war nur weil eben die chinesen verkauft haben.^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Deswegen mine ich grad nicht.  Ich glaube das ganze war nur weil eben die chinesen verkauft haben.^^


 
Ist das ne Logik , du bekommst ja dein LTC aber er ist ja nichts wert. Wenn er aber aufsteigt dann hast ja dein ermintes Geld


----------



## the.hai (24. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ist das ne Logik , du bekommst ja dein LTC aber er ist ja nichts wert. Wenn er aber aufsteigt dann hast ja dein ermintes Geld


 
vorallem ist das komisch.

laut der theorie:

wenig wert = weniger miner, weil kein profit

sobald der wert aber wieder steigt, würden mehr minen, was wiederum den wert drücken würde^^

noch dazu wirds ja immer schwieriger generell


----------



## Broow (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab grad keine Lust zu minen . Macht kein Spaß mit ner Nvidia^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. Dezember 2013)

ich verticke meine 0.4LTC und dann lass ich es ...^^ lohnt sich nemer , hab auch keine Lust mehr drauf.^^


----------



## MaxRink (24. Dezember 2013)

0.4? Ich hab mitlerweile 5 Stück zusammen. Betrachte das mal als Wertanlage.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. Dezember 2013)

Max du hast ja auch genügend Karten bzw. bessere als ich


----------



## Broow (26. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> 0.4? Ich hab mitlerweile 5 Stück zusammen. Betrachte das mal als Wertanlage.


 
Ich würde sämtliche Coins nicht als "Anlage" sehen, Der Kurs schwankt ja zu stark^^


----------



## keinnick (26. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> 0.4? Ich hab mitlerweile 5 Stück zusammen. Betrachte das mal als Wertanlage.



Ich würde sie zu Geld machen so lange sie noch was wert sind.


----------



## godfather22 (26. Dezember 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Ich würde sämtliche Coins nicht als "Anlage" sehen, Der Kurs schwankt ja zu stark^^


 
Er schwankt aber ziemlich stetig und eignet sich gerade gut um sein Geld zu vermehren 
Billig kaufen teurer verkaufen


----------



## the.hai (27. Dezember 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Er schwankt aber ziemlich stetig und eignet sich gerade gut um sein Geld zu vermehren
> Billig kaufen teurer verkaufen



Was letztendlich auch nur spekulation ist und den ganzen finanzmarkt betrifft.


----------



## Broow (27. Dezember 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Er schwankt aber ziemlich stetig und eignet sich gerade gut um sein Geld zu vermehren
> Billig kaufen teurer verkaufen


 
Jep, ohne Spekulanten würds nicht klappen, da du dan deine (die du günstiger ergattert hast) nicht mehr verkaufen kannst, da sie ja keiner mehr kauft, wenn sie nicht spekulieren, dass sie noch mehr wert werden


----------



## Do Berek (6. Januar 2014)

Tschuldigung wenn ich mich mit ner blöden frage dazwischenklemm,
aber wofür wird die erzeugte Rechenleistung eigentl. genutzt und von wem?


----------



## Broow (6. Januar 2014)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich mich mit ner blöden frage dazwischenklemm,
> aber wofür wird die erzeugte Rechenleistung eigentl. genutzt und von wem?


 
Das weiß niemand so genau^^ Es werden nur Hashwerte berechnet, von denen einer zu einem Block past. Ist das der Fall bekommt man die LTC pro block. Ist aber alleine sinnlos, deswegen mint man im Pool

Achja, BTC gerade wieder auf nem Höhenflug, Auch LTC befindet sich nach dem crash wieder bei ca 30$^^


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2014)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich mich mit ner blöden frage dazwischenklemm,
> aber wofür wird die erzeugte Rechenleistung eigentl. genutzt und von wem?


 
genau das isses ja, die rechenleistung macht sinnlose sachen. wäre doch cool wenn man das mit dem folding@home verbinden würde


----------



## Broow (6. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> genau das isses ja, die rechenleistung macht sinnlose sachen. wäre doch cool wenn man das mit dem folding@home verbinden würde


 
Das wäre auf jeden fall ne schöne sache, naja aber ist glaub zu spät das einzuführen bei BTC / LTC und wie sie alle heißen^^

Vll ne neue Währung aufmachen , bei der das ganze mit Folding@home gemacht wird?


----------



## Do Berek (6. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> genau das isses ja, die rechenleistung macht sinnlose sachen. wäre doch cool wenn man das mit dem folding@home verbinden würde


 
Vielleicht steckt auch die NSA dahinter und lässt alle Miner schön Codes knacken...


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2014)

und wenn ich sowas sehe: LTC Litecoin Scrypt Mining Rig | eBay

das wird mir eh immer total anders...was machen diese menschen da^^ wer glaubt an gelddrucken?


und warum verkauft einer so eine gelddruckmaschine, wenn sie doch so toll ist?^^


----------



## dsdenni (7. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> und wenn ich sowas sehe: LTC Litecoin Scrypt Mining Rig | eBay
> 
> das wird mir eh immer total anders...was machen diese menschen da^^ wer glaubt an gelddrucken?
> 
> und warum verkauft einer so eine gelddruckmaschine, wenn sie doch so toll ist?^^



Wegen solchen Leuten ist die Verfügbarkeit mancher Radeon Karten fürn *****


----------



## Placebo (7. Januar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Leuten ist die Verfügbarkeit mancher Radeon Karten fürn *****


 
AMD freut sich trotzdem


----------



## O815Gamer (7. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> und wenn ich sowas sehe: LTC Litecoin Scrypt Mining Rig | eBay
> 
> das wird mir eh immer total anders...was machen diese menschen da^^ wer glaubt an gelddrucken?
> 
> ...


 
Vermutlich baut er die Dinger nur um sie dann zu verkaufen. Lässt sich doch ein super Geschäft draus machen. Oder der Strom wurde zu teuer ^^


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2014)

O815Gamer schrieb:


> Vermutlich baut er die Dinger nur um sie dann zu verkaufen. Lässt sich doch ein super Geschäft draus machen. Oder der Strom wurde zu teuer ^^


 
ja, bloss als cleverer kunde sollte man sich da gedanken machen^^

wieso verkauft man sowas, wenn man doch selbst damit "vielmehr" geld machen kann. den goldesel würde niemand verkaufen


----------



## KevinBpy28 (24. März 2014)

Halloechen,
will hier nicht Eurer Thema stoeren aber mir kamen die anfaenglichen Beitraege doch recht hilfreich, da ich wie viele (endlich) auch auf die ganze Publicity aufmerksam wurde. Habe schon viel gelesen werde jedoch nicht allzu schlau dabei, oder besser gesagt, suche den Weg es auch in der jetztigen Bilanz fuer mich nutzbar zu machen. Kurz gesagt: Bin Student, PC-Nerd, moechte nebenbei eine Geldanlage aufbauen, bezahle keinen Strom (lebe in Suedamerika mit Schwarzlinie).
Alle sagen mir das ist eine hochgepushte Spekulationsblase die sich einfach nur wie eine neue Art von Aktie verhaelt... siehe Bitcoin, alle die minen wollten werden jetzt verdraengt und der Kurs ist unvorhersehbar. 
So wird es denk ich mal auch dem Litecoin ergehen, ist nur abzuwarten bis die ersten Super-Miner veroeffentlicht werden und es unrentabel fuer uns kleine Private wird...
Was denkt Ihr davon? Das soll kein Schlechtgerede oder Kritik meinerseits sein, bin bloss sehr interessiert an dem System und moechte es natuerlich auch mit meinen Vorteilen nutzen.
Mvg. Kevin


----------



## the.hai (24. März 2014)

KevinBpy28 schrieb:


> Halloechen,
> will hier nicht Eurer Thema stoeren aber mir kamen die anfaenglichen Beitraege doch recht hilfreich, da ich wie viele (endlich) auch auf die ganze Publicity aufmerksam wurde. Habe schon viel gelesen werde jedoch nicht allzu schlau dabei, oder besser gesagt, suche den Weg es auch in der jetztigen Bilanz fuer mich nutzbar zu machen. Kurz gesagt: Bin Student, PC-Nerd, moechte nebenbei eine Geldanlage aufbauen, bezahle keinen Strom (lebe in Suedamerika mit Schwarzlinie).
> Alle sagen mir das ist eine hochgepushte Spekulationsblase die sich einfach nur wie eine neue Art von Aktie verhaelt... siehe Bitcoin, alle die minen wollten werden jetzt verdraengt und der Kurs ist unvorhersehbar.
> So wird es denk ich mal auch dem Litecoin ergehen, ist nur abzuwarten bis die ersten Super-Miner veroeffentlicht werden und es unrentabel fuer uns kleine Private wird...
> ...


 

wer die hardware sowieso schomn besitzt (gamer pc) und für strom kein geld bezahlt, der kann doch nur gewinn machen.

nur extra harware lohnt sich meist nicht.


----------



## KevinBpy28 (24. März 2014)

Klar so auf Probe, was kommt dass kommt, mit meiner jetzigen gtx 660ti komm ich aber ich nicht sehr weit. Deshalb muesste ich also in die Hardware investieren um min. mit einer 280x oder gleich einer 290er anzufangen. Soll sich ja auch etwas lohnen. 
Meine naechsten Zweifel fangen ja auch da an was mit den Litecoins machen? (Hoert sich daemlich an ist aber fuer mich noch ungeloest)
Per ebay versteigern oder anderweitig online verkaufen geht nicht da ich kein D. Konto habe. Online-Shopping ist auch noch nicht ausgereift dafuer.
Nur direkt in US$ eintauschen waere zum Vorteil denk ich.
Aber koenntet Ihr mit mir bitte erklaeren was es mit den Pools auf sich hat, da es ja von den meisten Minern empfohlen wird? Zahle ich meine errechneten Coins in den Pool ein? Und wie weiss ich dann meinen Beteiligungswert wenn ich meinen Anteil entnehmen und verkaufen moechte?
Und die Sicherheit... habe gelesen dass einige Pools sich die eingezahlten Coins einfach angeeingnet haben.


----------



## godfather22 (24. März 2014)

Imho lohnt sich das nicht mehr da Geld rein zu stecken. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon Asics-Miner die wesentlich effizienter sind als jede Grafikkarte.
Wenn du einsteigen willst wäre das beste noch ein Asics-Miner. Ich würde es trotzdem lassen.


----------



## Elektro-Michi (6. August 2017)

PC Gqames 09/17  Seite 26 " 1. Absatz:  "Demnach verschlingt eine einzelne Transaktion im Ether-Netz 45 kWh "
Das wären bei 0,27 € /kW Kosten von 12,15 € pro Überweisung !
Wie kann sich denn so etwas rechnen ?


----------



## tsd560ti (6. August 2017)

Indem die Leute, die zunächst die 12,15€ Strom (in Vorleistung) aufbringen Ether zugeteilt/aufs Konto ausbezahlt bekommen und es Leute gibt, die für diesen Ether dann 5/20/100€ echter Währung (oder nenn es von mir aus auch 0,XX Gramm Gold) eintauschen.


----------

